# 11-blade vs. 9-blade on JD 220B



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, everyone. I currently have a JD-220B WBGM with an 11-blade reel. Ordinarily I keep the lawn under 0.5 inches, but I have read even that's too tall for an 11-blade reel. I've noticed a little bit of marcelling on the lawn in the past. I've read up on on the frequency of clip calculation and how marcelling is affected by mow speed, reel RPM, and # of reel blades, and it looks like a reel with fewer blades could be the way to go. I think it's about time to replace the reel on my mower anyway. So I found a 9-blade reel that will fit my mower at R&R. https://www.rrproducts.com/reel-9-blade-ret11055.html

I've looked for a 7-blade, but it doesn't appear anyone makes one for a 220B. Anyway, what's the prevailing opinion here...since I need a new reel, and the 9-blade is probably better for my height of cut, is the 9-blade the way to go?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The general rule of thumb is the lower you cut, the more blades you need, not less. Most people who cut around 1" will opt for a reel with fewer blades.

I don't think switching to a 9 will aid in solving the problem you are experiencing.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

8 blade reeis are the most versatile from 1/4" on up to 1'" - If you're ready to replace I would def opt for the 9 blade over and 11 blade. I am more familiar with toro specs no not sure what JD says for HOC and 9 bladed reels but feel it would be an improvement for you.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I went from an 11 blade to an 8 blade. I love it. Much better cut. I started the year low and finished season around .46 HOC. At the higher HOC that we do an 8 blade works well.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Toro makes a clip kit, the description says that it alters clip frequency for an improved quality of cut at higher cutting heights. 
• Use for tee boxes, aprons and higher heights of cut
• Alternative option to purchasing an 8-blade reel to reduce frequency of clip

I've been looking for anything John Deere that's similar but don't think there's anything for the 220B. On the 180 E-Cut and 220 E-Cut this can be adjusted with a knob. Also, I've read the frequency of clip should match the height of cut but still can't fully understand what optimum would be exactly. Is there a breakdown on how to dial this in?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Herring said:


> Toro makes a clip kit, the description says that it alters clip frequency for an improved quality of cut at higher cutting heights.
> • Use for tee boxes, aprons and higher heights of cut
> • Alternative option to purchasing an 8-blade reel to reduce frequency of clip
> 
> I've been looking for anything John Deere that's similar but don't think there's anything for the 220B. On the 180 E-Cut and 220 E-Cut this can be adjusted with a knob. Also, I've read the frequency of clip should match the height of cut but still can't fully understand what optimum would be exactly. Is there a breakdown on how to dial this in?


The knob on the 220E to adjust the FOC shows what setting you should be on for your HOC with either a 7 blade reel or 11.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@AUspicious I think being your cutting close to .50" a 9 blade reel would be better for you than 11. 11 blade reel would be more for greens hight. And if you are experiencing any washboarding a lower blade count number would be helpful.

If your changing the reel consider a new bedknife too if the old one has any wear.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

My 220sl is 11 blade, works just fine on 3/4 hoc.

I think you'd see the surface wave more if it could be as dense as a putting surface.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would not take an 11 over the 9 unless you are consistently cutting under .250"

Bedknife profoundly affects aftercut appearance as well. High-cut or "fairway" knives work best at the .500" mark.


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks so much! I really do appreciate all the replies. This forum and community are great! I ordered the 9-blade reel from R&R Products and a new bed knife as well. My current bed knife is still pretty new as I ordered it when I damaged the old bed knife two seasons ago by hitting an ICV box (I was not happy). But since I'm getting a new reel, I felt it would be wise to also replace the bed knife and just keep the existing one as a spare. Anyway, I'm really looking forward to spring! I miss mowing my lawn.


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Well, here she is. Still waiting on the new bed knife. But I suppose I'll install the reel this weekend. I'm rather excited, as you might imagine.


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Bed knife arrived so I put it and the new reel on the mower last night. It was simpler than I was anticipating. I did not replace the shaft seals but they looked fine. I may order a kit and do that next weekend.

After reassembly, I was rotating the reel by hand. It was really smooth for the most part, but after a full revolution or so it would bind up and was really hard to turn. Turns out the chain around the gear sprockets had a few links that were kinking up a lot. So I removed the chain and gave it a good cleaning and scrubbing, then sprayed it with chain lube. It's not like new, but it seemed to fix the problem.

I greased all the zerk fittings and now it rolls smoother than it ever has. I think cleaning and re-lubing the chains helped the most in that area. I adjusted the reel to bed knife and checked to see if it would cut paper, which it did not. So I *********** today and it seems to be cutting well all the way down the reel. I sprayed and wiped down the bed knife and reel blades with WD-40 thinking it will prevent rust as it will be sitting still for a couple months.

Anyway, thought I would post a couple pics in case anyone is interested. I hope the 9-blade reel helps with the very mild washboarding I have experienced.


----------

